# RAIDER NATION C.C. 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

RAIDER NATON C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW 
"CRUISE FOR CANCER"

SATURDAY MAY 8TH 2010
FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD,CA
5229 CLARK AVE. LAKEWOOD,CA 90712

$20 CARS / $15 MOTORCYCLE / $10 LOWRIDER BIKES

MOVE-IN 7:30AM-10A.M.
SHOW TIME 10-3PM

D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS WILL D.J. THE EVENTS
SPECIAL GUESTS / RAFFLES / TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES

MORE INFO TO COME
JOE MARTINEZ 562-305-3405
SMILEY 562-852-5538
D.J. SATCH 562-631-1297

ALL PROCEEDS GO TO AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY / DONATIONS WELCOME</span>...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:29 PM~16811000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds good[SIZ












































E=14]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 6 2010, 10:29 PM~16817219
> *     sounds good[SIZ
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

SAtch
posted on our site..good luck bro! call me when you have time i got something going soon!

Old Memories


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> 
> ...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

trophies and cash prizes and 50/50 anf raffles too


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Sounds good... :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:29 PM~16811000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you have a catalog or website for your shirts? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

*SORRY GUYS! BUT OUR SHOW HAS BEEN CHANGED ONCE AGAIN! TO THE CHURCH'S CHICKEN IN COMMERCE OFF OF WASHINGTON BLVD. & ATLANTIC BLVD. THE ADDRESS IS 5133 E. WASHINGTON BLVD. COMMERCE CA. 90040 WE WILL STILL BE HAVING IT SAT. MARCH 12, 2010 THE CHANGE WAS OUT OF OUR HANDS SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.....*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:29 PM~16811000
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dam how can i get me some of these shirts???


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

hit me up at 562-631-1297 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 12 2010, 06:34 PM~16874421
> *hit me up at 562-631-1297 or email me at [email protected]
> *


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB 
WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top for the homies


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 24 2010, 06:51 PM~16990731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16810978
> *RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> ...


to the top


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

STONED RAIDER WILL BE THERE. TECHNIQUES CC


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 29 2010, 11:37 AM~17033164
> *STONED RAIDER WILL BE THERE. TECHNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie for ur support and nice ride...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 14 2010, 12:00 AM~16884387
> *TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB
> WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT DJ CHENTE FOR SUPPORTIN THE EVENT AND HEY ANYBODY NEED A D.J. FOR UR EVNTS HIT UP MR.O.G.....


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT for the Homies *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

Wish I could make it for my Raider Fam


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: 
WHATS UP LARRY....


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16810978
> *RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 29 2010, 10:37 AM~17033164
> *STONED RAIDER WILL BE THERE. TECHNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

CAN YOU GUYS POST A FLYER ON THE BIKES TOPIC I MADE A TOPIC FOR IT ALREADY POR FAVOR HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

GOTS TO REPRESENT FOR MY RAIDER FAMILY. WUTS UP SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 31 2010, 01:20 PM~17055754
> *CAN YOU GUYS POST A FLYER ON THE BIKES TOPIC I MADE A TOPIC FOR IT ALREADY POR FAVOR HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL BE HAVIN 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TWO WHEELER AND THREE WHEELER BIKES


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Apr 1 2010, 07:31 PM~17069803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass shirts....im get a couple at the show. cant wait.... any special guest coming??


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 2 2010, 11:43 AM~17076718
> *bad ass shirts....im get a couple at the show. cant wait.... any special guest coming??
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
JUNIOR OLD MEMORIES LOSANGELES BIKE CLUB


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Apr 1 2010, 06:31 PM~17069803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

It will be like the football games so many fans only half show up :uh:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

The raffles sounds good


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

CONFRIM RAFFLE PRIZES LOTS OF DODGERS, ANGELS AND RAIDER TICKETS FOR UPCOMEING GAMES AND SEASONS, ALSO HAVE TOOLS SETS, CHOPPER LOWER RIDER BIKE, A SET 13'S RIMS, FULLY ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS BY SALAS ENGRAVING, FOOD CERCIFICATES, HOME DEPOT GIFT CARDS, DODGER, LAKER, RAIDERS T-SHRIRTS-HATS, SNAPP ON TOOLS KITS, GIFT BASKETS AND MANY MORE TO BE NAMED PLUSE THE 50-50 RAFFLE :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 100 DOLLARS FOR BEST CAR ,BIKE, SUV AND MOTORCYCLE CASH PRIZE, BABY BABY  DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW MORE TO BE ANNOUNCE 
DONT FORGET TO REP YOUR TEAM MEMBER ITS NOT JUST FOR RAIDER FANS ONLY ITS FOR A GREAT CUASE AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17206757
> *CONFRIM RAFFLE PRIZES LOTS OF DODGERS, ANGELS AND RAIDER TICKETS FOR UPCOMEING GAMES AND SEASONS, ALSO HAVE TOOLS SETS, CHOPPER LOWER RIDER BIKE, A SET 13'S RIMS, FULLY ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS BY SALAS ENGRAVING, FOOD CERCIFICATES, HOME DEPOT GIFT CARDS, DODGER, LAKER, RAIDERS T-SHRIRTS-HATS, SNAPP ON TOOLS KITS, GIFT BASKETS AND MANY MORE TO BE NAMED PLUSE THE 50-50 RAFFLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 100 DOLLARS FOR BEST CAR ,BIKE, SUV AND MOTORCYCLE CASH PRIZE, BABY BABY   DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW MORE TO BE ANNOUNCE
> DONT FORGET TO REP YOUR TEAM MEMBER ITS NOT JUST FOR RAIDER FANS ONLY ITS FOR A GREAT CUASE AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 24 2010, 06:51 PM~16990731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17206757
> *CONFRIM RAFFLE PRIZES LOTS OF DODGERS, ANGELS AND RAIDER TICKETS FOR UPCOMEING GAMES AND SEASONS, ALSO HAVE TOOLS SETS, CHOPPER LOWER RIDER BIKE, A SET 13'S RIMS, FULLY ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS BY SALAS ENGRAVING, FOOD CERCIFICATES, HOME DEPOT GIFT CARDS, DODGER, LAKER, RAIDERS T-SHRIRTS-HATS, SNAPP ON TOOLS KITS, GIFT BASKETS AND MANY MORE TO BE NAMED PLUSE THE 50-50 RAFFLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 100 DOLLARS FOR BEST CAR ,BIKE, SUV AND MOTORCYCLE CASH PRIZE, BABY BABY   DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW MORE TO BE ANNOUNCE
> DONT FORGET TO REP YOUR TEAM MEMBER ITS NOT JUST FOR RAIDER FANS ONLY ITS FOR A GREAT CUASE AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES WILL BE PRESENT, RAIDERS FAN RIGHT HERE...  WHO WANTS PEDO... :guns: NAH, WE'LL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT... MUCH LOVE RAIDER NATION... :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 19 2010, 05:57 PM~17240682
> *TECHNIQUES WILL BE PRESENT, RAIDERS FAN RIGHT HERE...  WHO WANTS PEDO... :guns: NAH, WE'LL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT... MUCH LOVE RAIDER NATION... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 13 2010, 09:52 PM~17186035
> *It will be like the football games so many fans only half show up :uh:
> *



THE ONLY THING FRISCO HAS IS FOOTBALL TEAM THATS WHY ALL GOES !
AFTER FOOTBALL, JUST STAY HOME AND RECOGNIZE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BELIEVE ME, WE SHOW UP DEEP'



A.K.A. RAIDER NATION
" DETH "


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17206757
> *CONFRIM RAFFLE PRIZES LOTS OF DODGERS, ANGELS AND RAIDER TICKETS FOR UPCOMEING GAMES AND SEASONS, ALSO HAVE TOOLS SETS, CHOPPER LOWER RIDER BIKE, A SET 13'S RIMS, FULLY ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS BY SALAS ENGRAVING, FOOD CERCIFICATES, HOME DEPOT GIFT CARDS, DODGER, LAKER, RAIDERS T-SHRIRTS-HATS, SNAPP ON TOOLS KITS, GIFT BASKETS AND MANY MORE TO BE NAMED PLUSE THE 50-50 RAFFLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 100 DOLLARS FOR BEST CAR ,BIKE, SUV AND MOTORCYCLE CASH PRIZE, BABY BABY   DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW MORE TO BE ANNOUNCE
> DONT FORGET TO REP YOUR TEAM MEMBER ITS NOT JUST FOR RAIDER FANS ONLY ITS FOR A GREAT CUASE AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16810978
> *RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> ...


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*I POSTED YOUR EVENT ON MY WEB SITE BROTHER
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MAKE SOME ROOM FOR "LA TRUCHA" TECHNIQUES IS READY...
RAIDER NATION IS THE BUSINESS....


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 11:18 AM~17259179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Apr 1 2010, 06:31 PM~17069803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16810978
> *RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> ...


TO THE TOP FOR CANCER RESEARCH


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 11:18 AM~17259179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


IMA TRY TO MAKE IT THERE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 27 2010, 10:34 PM~17326251
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IMA TRY TO MAKE IT THERE
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

GET READY THE NATION IS COMING. TECHNIQUES FOREVER!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 28 2010, 05:46 PM~17334275
> *GET READY THE NATION IS COMING. TECHNIQUES FOREVER!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 28 2010, 06:46 PM~17334275
> *GET READY THE NATION IS COMING. TECHNIQUES FOREVER!!!!!!
> *


can't wait to see ur car homie i will have black sunday shirts there...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Apr 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17336323
> *can't wait to see ur car homie i will have black sunday shirts there...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17206757
> *CONFRIM RAFFLE PRIZES LOTS OF DODGERS, ANGELS AND RAIDER TICKETS FOR UPCOMEING GAMES AND SEASONS, ALSO HAVE TOOLS SETS, CHOPPER LOWER RIDER BIKE, A SET 13'S RIMS, FULLY ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS BY SALAS ENGRAVING, FOOD CERCIFICATES, HOME DEPOT GIFT CARDS, DODGER, LAKER, RAIDERS T-SHRIRTS-HATS, SNAPP ON TOOLS KITS, GIFT BASKETS AND MANY MORE TO BE NAMED PLUSE THE 50-50 RAFFLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 100 DOLLARS FOR BEST CAR ,BIKE, SUV AND MOTORCYCLE CASH PRIZE, BABY BABY   DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW MORE TO BE ANNOUNCE
> DONT FORGET TO REP YOUR TEAM MEMBER ITS NOT JUST FOR RAIDER FANS ONLY ITS FOR A GREAT CUASE AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

DONT FORGET EVERYBOY HOT 92.3 WILL BE THERE W/ D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS DJING ALL DAY THE EVENTS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE FOR THE CANCER SOCIETY....


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounding like a good event ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 3 2010, 07:34 PM~17379478
> *Sounding like a good event ! ! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: oh ya


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16810978
> *RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

HI-ROLLER RAIDER~187 AVENUE~SWIFT C.C.~BLACKSUNDAY WILL BE THERE RESPRESTIN' RAIDER NATION...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 4 2010, 09:22 PM~17393762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 30 2010, 12:35 AM~17348919
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: HOP TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16810978
> *RAIDER NATON C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> "CRUISE FOR CANCER"
> ...


SHOW IS THIS SAT SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 4 2010, 07:08 PM~17391622
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 3 2010, 01:02 PM~17374807
> *DONT FORGET EVERYBOY HOT 92.3 WILL BE THERE W/ D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS DJING ALL DAY THE EVENTS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE FOR THE CANCER SOCIETY....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 6 2010, 05:35 PM~17412595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  two more days hope all goes well and we get a big trun out


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 6 2010, 05:35 PM~17412595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  two more days hope all goes well and we get a big trun out


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@May 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17411023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 13 2010, 11:00 PM~16884387
> *TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB
> WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2010, 03:36 PM~16821188
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@May 7 2010, 02:28 PM~17421227
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...861471684_9rJtf


















































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...861471684_9rJtf

















































































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...861471684_9rJtf







































































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...861471684_9rJtf


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























IMPRESSIONS LA CC had a great time thank you Rolo prez


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHAT UP "RAIDER-NATION" GOOD TURN OUT, TECHNIQUES C.C. HAD A FIRME TIME... GRACIAS... :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@May 9 2010, 10:01 AM~17434119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic's especialy the blue cutlas :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

WHAT BIKE TOOK BEST IN SHOW


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17439458
> *WHAT BIKE TOOK BEST IN SHOW
> *


****


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> [/b]


THANKS FOR POST SUM PICS HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@May 9 2010, 12:40 PM~17435099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: MORE PICS MORE PICS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 9 2010, 01:54 PM~17435533
> *WHAT UP "RAIDER-NATION" GOOD TURN OUT, TECHNIQUES C.C. HAD A FIRME TIME... GRACIAS... :thumbsup:
> *


TWO BEST OF SHOWS WITH CASH FOR THE TECHNIQUES C.C. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: * REFLECTIONS SO. Cal Car Club had a great time at the show.*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 10 2010, 02:31 PM~17444970
> *:thumbsup:  REFLECTIONS SO. Cal Car Club had a great time at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by herb_@May 9 2010, 10:01 AM~17434119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 10 2010, 11:27 AM~17443480
> *:wow: MORE PICS MORE PICS  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

SHOWING, DRIVING, AND NOT KEEPING IT GARAGED IS THE WAY TO DO IT! "YOU KNOWWWW" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 7 2010, 12:17 PM~17419462
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :| :nosad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@May 10 2010, 10:18 PM~17450090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@May 10 2010, 10:18 PM~17450090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I WON THE 50/50 AND IM TRYING TO GET THAT PIC! IS THERE ANYMORE PICS FROM THE SHOW?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 13 2010, 08:18 AM~17476208
> *I WON THE 50/50 AND IM TRYING TO GET THAT PIC! IS THERE ANYMORE PICS FROM THE SHOW?
> *


X 2 POST MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Silvernblackangel (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry everyone but we had some computer difficulties. Thank You to everyone that came out and made this a Great Event. I do have more pics so if you want them please send a e-mail to [email protected].

Also please mark your calendars for Sat. Nov 13th, this will be our next Show.

Thank You to all that represented.


----------

